# Lifesize mounts, Bear, White Deer, Fallow



## marshall9779 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice work!

Funny I always tell people a 40 yard shot is the same as a 10 yard shot, it is your mind that makes the difference.

Big game is no different than Small game mounts you still put the same ability and knowledge into the mount. Just more of it to be applied on the big game.

Anyone ever do the math on if you put the same amount of squirrels in the freezer as 1 full mount moose.........................which would make you more money.:mg:

Just a thought:darkbeer:


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

You are right Genesis. Personally, I would rather do 5 shoulder mounts than 1 full mount because since I work full-time at a auto plant, it's hard for me to get the 8-10 hours solid that you need to work on lifesize big game. I did enjoy the challenge though and it does boost your confidence in being able to mount just about anything.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I worked at Mopar for 30 years, so I understand what you are saying. 

I like the signature you use, I lost a job as a taxidermist once because I refused to work on a dog....................told the boss dogs and cats were out for me. Seen a another guys place once a family came in to pick up a mount. Guy was a terrible taxidermist to start so Tuffy the poodle looked like scruffy the rag mop when he was done.............................family looked like he got hit by a car a second time, it was not a very good scene to say the least.

Again awesome work:darkbeer:


----------



## aron (Feb 19, 2007)

looks great


----------



## mringer (Oct 28, 2009)

nice work


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great work.


----------

